# Hsg- Does it really help you to get pregnant?



## pokabelly (Aug 5, 2006)

Just curious how many of you have actually gotten preg right after hsg or known someone who has....I have heard it helps you to get preg. but was wondering if that was just something someone was telling me or it really is true.


----------



## Starr (Mar 16, 2005)

I just had one odne last month. I was told by my Dr. that yes it can help. From what I gather if one of your tubes were to be blocked, injecting the dye in will cause it to unblock thus making it easier to get pregnant. I will warn you mine hurt so so bad and it was only a month ago so nothing yet.


----------



## monocyte (Jun 17, 2004)

I got pg the same month after one! My tubes were clear, but it appeared to play with the cilia in the uterus helping DS get nice and cozy!


----------

